
Limbless master of micrographia featured at the Met - GuestNetwork
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/15/arts/design/astounding-feats-in-pen-ink-and-magnifying-glass.html
======
GuestNetwork
also [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/arts/design/ricky-jay-
and-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/arts/design/ricky-jay-and-the-met-
conjure-big-magic-in-miniature.html)

